# Ich suche arbeit der ingenieur elektronik



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*Personal details:*
Name:                    Miroslav  Vensky;         
Date of Birth:          08.03.1975;
Nationality:             Ukrainian;
Address:                 Ukraine, 79066,Lviv   e-mail: vensky@brewery.lviv.ua

*Education:*
2000 – 2002:           National university "Lviv Politechnic"
                                   Faculty: Management of foreign trade activities;
                                   Speciality: Manager-economist;
1994 – 2000:           State university " Lviv Politechnic "
                                    Faculty: Production of electronic tools; 
                                    Speciality: Engineer in the field of electronics      and systems of   communication;                              
1990 – 1994:            Lviv state college of an industrial automation
                                    Faculty: Production of electronic tools of automation;
                                    Speciality: Expert of technical electronics;

*Jobs:* 
1997 – present:       JSC” Lvivska brewery ” :
                                Post: Engineer-electronics
                   Responsible for maintenance of the equipment on brewery: filling line (KHS, Germany), brewhouse (ATE, Czechia), boiler-house (VEA), water preparation (GEA, Germany), keg line (GEA, Germany), process (GEA Liquid, Denmark), cooling (GEA Grasso, Holland), And
                   other equipment of firms: Filtec(USA), Domino(England), Danvegt(Denmark), Steinecker(Germany),  SIBA(Sweden), Kaeser(Germany).
                   I am engaged in service and repair:
                        -  Electrical part (Siemens, ABB, Danfoss,Mitsubishi,Festo,Vacon.....);
                        -  Electronics (programming on STEP7,STEP5,Melsec Medoc…);
                        -  System of visualization of technological processes (programming on  WinCC,  ProTool, 
                           PCSPRO, MAC Programmer);
 -  Creation and service of an industrial network of computers (Windows 98,2000,NT; Mcrosoft 
                           Office; NET; Simatic NET

*Additional Skills:*
Courses:
2000y.                      Bad Kreuznach, Germany, KHS Maschinen und Anlagenbau AG
                                 Item: INNOFILL EM-SVF, INNOPACK PPA/PPE,I NNOPAL 2 EKN3, 2BGKN 3;
2001y.                      St. Peterburg, Russia, “SIEMENS” Siemens GmbH A&D
                                 Item: ST-7PRO1;
2001y.                      St. Peterburg, Russia, “SIEMENS” Siemens GmbH A&D
                                 Item: ST-7PRO2;
2002y.                      Moscow, Russia, “SIEMENS” Siemens GmbH A&D
                                 Item: ST-BWINCCS;
2002y.                      Moscow, Russia, “SIEMENS” Siemens GmbH A&D
                                 Item: ST-S5SYS1;
2002y.                      Moscow, Russia, “SIEMENS” Siemens GmbH A&D
                                 Item: ST-S5SERV;

*Language:* 
                                 Ukrainian;
                                 Russian;
                                 Poland;
                                 English;


----------



## mariob (17 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
gibts das? Einer der eine Brauerei verlassen möchte.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lebenslang (17 Januar 2009)

Bei der Qualifikation hat der Kollege bestimmt schon einen Job gefunden, ansonsten wäre er jetzt schon fast 5 JAHRE arbeitslos. *ROFL*


----------

